
Giant pumice stone floating in the Pacific could help heal Great Barrier Reef - Kaibeezy
https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/08/25/asia/pumice-stone-underwater-volcano-great-barrier-reef-intl/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
Actually not a giant pumice stone but a raft of small ones. Nonetheless:

 _research ... following a similar underwater volcanic event found that pumice
rafts are one way that the ocean can redistribute diverse sea life_

